# Private Training



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello,

Growing up, I wanted to go into the DEA, unfortunately, they are not hiring in my area at this time.

Which poses a problem, because this is the same for nearly every agency near me.

Long term goal was to go into private contracting/Executive protection.

I need training, so where is the best place to get it in the Boston area from a private company?

I'm proficient in handguns and shotguns, but I need to take it to the next level, well above Basic training expectations. 

Thanks for your help! :smoke:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Unless youve got a ton of money....join the military,get into a high speed/low drag unit(Rangers, SF, SEALS,Force RECON, Air Rescue).Work your ass off,get every school you can find and cajole your command to send you to. After 5-6 years in and a couple combat tours.....
BTW...that was the serious answer


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Sig Academy, I've done a boatload of training up there..top notch.


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

military isn't an option 

I've looked into the Sig academy, but I can't really get a gauge on whether their graduates have any credibility


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

flintlockglock said:


> military isn't an option


Ouch !


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> military isn't an option


Then that seriously limits your employment options beyond mall-cop gigs. With a glut of veterans out there with real combat experience, none of the real exec-protect or PMC's are going to give you the time of day. Stings, but its the truth.



> I've looked into the Sig academy, but I can't really get a gauge on whether their graduates have any credibility


The Sig Academy, which I've taken many classes at, is not a basic military training institution. While most of its instructors are retired or currect LE or military members, the school simply teaches aspects of firearms repair, use and basic tactics. Walking in there with zero real world experience and walking out the door with a 3-day patrol rifle certificate is not going to give credibility with anyone; it simply doesn't work like that. Courses taken at any institution are meant to sharpen and enhance your knowledge in application of firearms in real-world environments, not _give _you that actual experience. A certificate is nothing unless you apply it.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

flintlockglock said:


> Hello,
> 
> Growing up, I wanted to go into the DEA, unfortunately, they are not hiring in my area at this time.
> 
> ...


If your waiting for jobs to open up on your terms, then I wouldn't hold your breath. Time to become a little more open minded and make yourself flexible to needs of a job. If you aspire to be DEA apply and if they offer you something take it... Otherwise you may just watch your limited window of opportunity close.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

DEA isn't hiring in "your area"? That is confusing. I happen to know a guy who was just hired. Define what you mean by your area?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Define what you mean by your area?


 Reality?


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm simply not willing to sign a 4 year contract knowing that A) there's no guarantee I get the training I need, I could do 4 years and never get a chance to move into a special unit, which leaves me with out many options
B) I am interested in logistics and infrastructure, I am not interested necessarily in being an on the ground contractor, but a planner and surveyor, a supporting role basically. I'm interested in the niche of rebuilding infrastructure in areas live Sudan/Ivory Coast after "man made disasters" or whatever they call genocide/guerrilla operations /civil war these days.

By my area I mean any where within 50 miles of where I currently live. The Boston area recruiting office told me they have backlogged applications and no power to hire more people. 
and the office closer to my home town told me they aren't even accepting applications.

---------- Post added at 14:49 ---------- Previous post was at 14:42 ----------

I'm not suggesting a 3 day course is the equivalent of basic training, but i need something to keep me sharp and build a resume, what about taking classes with Xe(Blackwater) and other private contractor companies that don't restrict the courses to law enforcement only.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

flintlockglock said:


> I'm simply not willing to sign a 4 year contract knowing that A) there's no guarantee I get the training I need, I could do 4 years and never get a chance to move into a special unit, which leaves me with out many options


Thats a winning attitude, that really shows your determination and motivation. I have friends who served and have cool jobs. I have friends that did not, and have been to PSD school, and are SIG instructors, and have a book full of certs and training. They work retail jobs.


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, as your colleague pointed out, there is an overabundance of regular army veterans, which makes my chances of getting where I want to go less likely unless I achieve special unit status should I go the military route.

It's an objective observation, not commentary on my personal willingness or unwillingness to work

I didn't get where I am by playing bad hands


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

You're missing the point, as often happens when shooting a Star....

ANY military is better than NO military (Coming from someone with NO military experience) Military experience is preferred less for the skills learned, than for the commitment and discipline shown by enlisiting and doing the job. Someone who cleaned latrines for 4 years can be much more preferable than a civillian with a binder full of certificates from shooting schools. As stated above, those courses are more for professional development, then "prerequisite credentials."


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Your two posts, like your screen-name, contradict each other. Several things come to mind (no particular order):

1. You said that you are good with handguns and shotguns, which would imply a desire to be in the skillet... but then you say you want to take a more logistical approach? The guys driving the route with the VIP aren't going to be interested in taking orders from a bean-counter who's never had the distinct feeling of 'ass pucker'.

2. In the same vein as #1, no one is going to take you serious without military experience, and if you are just joining the military to 'take classes' on how to be badass, I think you're in it for the wrong reason. 

3. If you want to rebuild war-torn countries, join the Peace Corps.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

flintlockglock said:


> I didn't get where I am by playing bad hands


Where is that exactly, a guy _not_ employed by a Law Enforcement Agency?


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

A guy who graduated college in two years, has two degrees and graduate experience so that he could get into the field he wanted to young


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

flintlockglock said:


> A guy who graduated college in two years, has two degrees and graduate experience so that he could get into the field he wanted to young


If I was a VIP, you could wipe your ass with your college degrees. If I worked in Personal Protection in the field, you could also wipe your ass with them.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

The best lessons you will learn will be life lessons, and with all that school it is most likely you lack them. While I appreciate your goals, your attitude seems quite cavalier and cocky.

If it is merely advanced firearm training you are looking for, go to the mid or southwest. There are a ton of companies that offer paramilitary training experiences.

You may also not realize that to become a DEA agent you need law enforcement and/or military experience. 

Think about the military, because it may take 4 years of you working a shit job to even get into the field you are looking at.


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

1) It's not a contradiction at all, I am good with weapons, but so what? I'd be better and more useful to my country as a logistics guy. It's more, if the shit hit the fan, I'd at least be able to hold my own for a little while. Saying I am weapons capable in a field that requires people be able to use weapons doesn't seem like much of a contradiction at all. My friend is an Air Force guy, but he's still expected to maintain a certain level of small arms ability. My uncle was a radar operator on a Navy vessel but he was still expected to be able to fight, as was my grandfather, also a Navy guy. Sure times are different now, but I am sure they'd rather have some one who knows his way around smalls arms than some one who doesn't.

2) It has nothing to do with wanting to be a "bad ass" it has everything to do with wanting to be able to affect real change in the world and make some decent money doing it

3) Peace Corps is a joke, nothing changes until the perpetrators of the problem are dead. It's a multi step process

Maybe _you_ miss with a Star, but I'd say that's more operator error :smoke:


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

flintlockglock said:


> A guy who graduated college in two years, has two degrees and graduate experience so that he could get into the field he wanted to young


I am going to hold off on for the flaming for a couple more posts. To start congrats of the college degree. That is one step towards your goal. But you have to look at it as a total package. College is meaningless, you can complete assignments and write papers in MPA format. It is a pursuit of a piece of paper that has become over valued in our society. Plenty of intelligent and capable people have not gone to college and do exceptionally well in Law Enforcement. On the other side there are more than enough CJ Ph.D's that are absolute morons when it comes to the practical application of that field yet they can recite theory and values of various concepts off the top of their head. 
That is about the extent of the pat on the back you are going to get for your accomplishments so far. Truth be told the difference between someone that is 22 and just got his BS in CJ versus someone that has been in the military and proven themselves through completed missions and training as well as advanced in rank and learned leadership and how to carry out orders is huge. The military is not for everyone, some don't want to do it and some can't handle it. 
If you think that being 20something and holding a degree makes you more desirable then someone that is older with more life expirience than in my opinion you are wrong... Anyone can get that piece of paper, expirience and practical training are a little harder to come by.
Best of luck to you, but like I said before you probably have to start being a little more flexible in the pursuit of your goals.


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

It's neither cavalier not cocky to say I worked hard to give myself a chance to go into a field while still holding a degree. While you may laugh at the concept of a college education, I took classes on things like Counter Terrorism studies, Middle Eastern and African Conflict studies, violent movement cycles.

It's wonderful you look down on education and understanding how the mind of the enemy works, but I don't think you go the point any way. The point was, I studied these things and graduated quickly so I could get into the field and be useful.

I've learned my life lessons already, which is why, for example, I got my degree, and don't laugh at the notion of receiving an educational background before entering a field.

Apparently it is offensive to people such as 5-0, that a person might want an educational background before going into a field as Exec. Protection/Contractor. Which I don't understand as it makes no logical sense.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

flintlockglock said:


> Apparently it is offensive to people such as 5-0, that a person might want an educational background before going into a field as Exec. Protection/Contractor. Which I don't understand as it makes no logical sense.


Because no self-respecting soldier/cop/warrior has respect for a guy telling him to 'go take that hill', when he's never been on the ground. You don't get that concept because... well... you haven't been there.


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

TRPDiesel said:


> I am going to hold off on for the flaming for a couple more posts. To start congrats of the college degree. That is one step towards your goal. But you have to look at it as a total package. College is meaningless, you can complete assignments and write papers in MPA format. It is a pursuit of a piece of paper that has become over valued in our society. Plenty of intelligent and capable people have not gone to college and do exceptionally well in Law Enforcement. On the other side there are more than enough CJ Ph.D's that are absolute morons when it comes to the practical application of that field yet they can recite theory and values of various concepts off the top of their head.
> That is about the extent of the pat on the back you are going to get for your accomplishments so far. Truth be told the difference between someone that is 22 and just got his BS in CJ versus someone that has been in the military and proven themselves through completed missions and training as well as advanced in rank and learned leadership and how to carry out orders is huge. The military is not for everyone, some don't want to do it and some can't handle it.
> If you think that being 20something and holding a degree makes you more desirable then someone that is older with more life expirience than in my opinion you are wrong... Anyone can get that piece of paper, expirience and practical training are a little harder to come by.
> Best of luck to you, but like I said before you probably have to start being a little more flexible in the pursuit of your goals.


I'm not looking for a pat on the back, it was a rebuke for a flamer who apparently, doesn't get what i am saying. I'm not in any way saying a college degree makes me a fucking god. I swear, the vitriol against the educational system isn't healthy. Frankly, I don't give a damn what people say about it, while they were drinking/smoking pot/partying I was studying working hard to give myself a chance to get where I want to go. Now i am seeking the wisdom of people who have DONE that kind of thing and asking for their advice on what is best to do. I'm 21 I don't know everything, but I'm a hotshot, I want to help people and I know what I'm good at.

Now i am done with that part of my life, and looking to the future. I don't want to go into the military for a multitude of reasons, including but not limited to, I'm not interested in fighting wars, I am interested in fighting drugs/gangs/terrorism for my service to the country, and then later, doing logistics work as a personal career goal.

---------- Post added at 16:33 ---------- Previous post was at 16:30 ----------



5-0 said:


> Because no self-respecting soldier/cop/warrior has respect for a guy telling him to 'go take that hill', when he's never been on the ground. You don't get that concept because... well... you haven't been there.


I am not asking to command troops right away, I don't even WANT a command. 

---------- Post added at 16:40 ---------- Previous post was at 16:33 ----------

You know, You'd think you ex military guys would WANT more people contributing to your country, instead you act like it's a crime to want to help out, well some of you any way.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

flintlockglock said:


> It's neither cavalier not cocky to say I worked hard to give myself a chance to go into a field while still holding a degree. While you may laugh at the concept of a college education, I took classes on things like Counter Terrorism studies, Middle Eastern and African Conflict studies, violent movement cycles.
> 
> It's wonderful you look down on education and understanding how the mind of the enemy works, but I don't think you go the point any way. The point was, I studied these things and graduated quickly so I could get into the field and be useful.
> 
> ...


You are a retard, no matter how many degrees you have. I have an education as well Corky.

And I am sure the field is waiting for you to be useful too. How did they do it without you? Better hurry! Turd.


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

Eagle13 said:


> You are a retard, no matter how many degrees you have. I have an education as well Corky.
> 
> And I am sure the field is waiting for you to be useful too. How did they do it without you? Better hurry! Turd.


 zzzzzzz

Typical holier than thou bullshit.

Some way when I did a project on the ROTC, blah blah blah heard it all before. Which was funny, because it was probably the most pro ROTC work ever done on a college campus.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

flintlockglock said:


> You know, You'd think you ex military guys would WANT more people contributing to your country, instead you act like it's a crime to want to help out, well some of you any way.


JAP and Killjoy gave you the best advice in this thread, but you want to argue with us about your skeeeeelz... let me tell you something about your skeelz sport:


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

5-0 said:


> JAP and Killjoy gave you the best advice in this thread, but you want to argue with us about your skeeeeelz... let me tell you something about your skeelz sport:


Where the fuck did I say I had skeeeeeeellllzzz, apparently saying I have basic competency in weapons usage is bragging about skillz? It was background information to paint a broader picture for some one who might have had a similar experience not a self indulgent shit fest. WHO I CAN USE A PISTOL I'M SO SPECIAL. Is that how you honestly think people think? I mean seriously... I'm not Duke fucking Wayne, I'm a kid with no military training. I am a kid with basic weapons knowledge, a college degree in a relevant field, who wants to help his country without going full army.

This isn't about skillz, this is about alternative methods to get where I want to go. Sorry if that offends your identity or whatever nerve it struck.

typical alpha male frat house bullshit


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm actually a very nice guy. Your insecurities, age, and lack of experience are showing through. Let me break it down for you:

1. YOU asked a question.
2. Men with REAL experience in these areas answered your question (some of us actually know each other here).
3. YOU didn't like the answers, and started telling us about your degrees in a manner that WE inferred as pompous. 
4. YOUR feelings got hurt.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, 2011 is really starting out with a bang on MC....I fuckin love it.


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

1) Yes I did
2)Yes they did
3) I didn't like the answers because I was asking if there was a way alternative to military service, I know what military route I would have to take.
4) My feelings did not get hurt, and I didn't begin the attacks, go back and check  However, I am entitled to defend myself, and I did. Which apparently, some of you are not used to


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Woah, flinkcock you are so full of yourself. There's a shitoad of guys on here with college degrees, Military, life experience and Police experience. Who the F#@% do you think you jousting with? Listen to these guys, the're bright. What's with your hesitation with the Military? Worried you might be found out? Military is the way to go if you want to play with the big boys. Don't be a chicken, it's not "like the movies", it's real.:stomp:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Is this the second coming of Grasshopper?

It seems you want everything handed to you on your terms. Life doesn't work like that, kid....sometimes you have to make your own destiny. If the military isn't an option because you think it's inconvenient, you have no business trying to get on the DEA, because they'll ship your ass all over the world, never mind the country.

---------- Post added at 17:13 ---------- Previous post was at 17:11 ----------



Tuna said:


> Woah, flinkcock you are so full of yourself. There's a shitoad of guys on here with college degrees


I'm a few months away from my 4th, with a 5th down the road, and the military WAS an option for me.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I'm not suggesting a 3 day course is the equivalent of basic training, but i need something to keep me sharp and build a resume, what about taking classes with Xe(Blackwater) and other private contractor companies that don't restrict the courses to law enforcement only.


I've taken courses at Blackwater and most of the good classes are restricted to military/law enforcement. My first course there I had to fax a copy of my creds before I could register, and they still do a background check on you before they let you in. You may have not suggested that a three-day course is the equivalent of basic training, but you're still looking for the "magic-bullet" class that's going to impart some kind of real world credibility to you. Let me tell you; it doesn't exist. I have credibility not because I have a binder full of certs from classes I took, I have it because I'm a military veteran that has served more than a decade as a police officer in a number of assignments. Several of my past and current co-workers have worked for PMC's and let me tell you; all of them were military vets. Only one of my instructors from Blackwater was not a military vet, but had been a police officer and SWAT team member for 20 years . PMC's aren't interested in hiring someone unless they have "been there, done that", because they don't expend effort teaching the basics, they leave the military for that. They also aren't going to teach their advanced methodology to someone who could piss their pants in fear the first time they hear a shot fired in anger.



> Now i am done with that part of my life, and looking to the future. I don't want to go into the military for a multitude of reasons, including but not limited to, I'm not interested in fighting wars, I am interested in fighting drugs/gangs/terrorism for my service to the country, and then later, doing logistics work as a personal career goal.


In this complicated world, the distinction between "fighting wars" and "fighting drugs/gangs/terrorism" have become increasingly blurred. The Taliban fund themselves with poppy trade. Mexican drug cartels use military methods and are called "narco-terrorists". Drug runners make an excellent trade transporting arms for terrorists. Everything is intertwined. If you really are interested in making a difference, but are not interested in the military, how about the US Border Patrol? Excellent training and experience with a wealth of different jobs, and being on the tip of the spear on the war on drugs.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Degree or not, this kid is clearly still a retard. And you know what Doogie Howser, another advantage to serving is _they_ will pay for your education. Its too bad desire doesn't trump experience, or you'd have a job already. You seem to be lost in the details here. Skills aren't as valuable as you might believe. Skills are taught relatively easilly. Organizations don't look for skills, they look for PEOPLE. People of good character, with discipline, and motivation. They find these people, _then _give them the skills. The military reliably produces these kind of people, and have been doing it for thousands of years. There is a huge market in the private training industry for mall ninja types to hand over cash in exchange for hopes of dream jobs. Doesn't happen. You can be a certified CQB, Sniper, etc expert from Front Sight in a matter of days Try signing up for a real class with Pat Rogers or Paul Howe and let me know how that works out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

So, who is going to start the dissection of this guy?

is this he?????










Steam Name: flintlockglock 
Real Name: Rob
Birthday: 10/03/1989
Location: Boston, NY Roster • Team (=(24)=) • http://www.Team24CS.com


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Jesus, what in gods name have you stumbled upon??


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

I am not full of myself, what the hell? I stated I graduated early to give myself a chance, I know you have to get in young, I don't get how that is full of myself.

I don't know a ton about the day to day in the industry, if you say it's a "magic bullet" then I'll believe that, but it seems odd that they would have NO interest in privately trained people, if for no other reason than they could train them EXACTLY how they wanted them trained, rather than mold off of what was already learned.

When I talked to a recruiter when I was in high school, the list of schools he gave me, well, I didn't get into any of them.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Just curious, have you actually tried completing the DEA app?


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't think you've actually read the complete statements of anything I've said, I've repeatedly stated I have no actual experience in the military, that I have no desire to "tell soldiers what to do", I have no desire to "joust" with any one.

It's seeking advice, which other than a select few people who have made helpful posts, seems to be a major infraction for some reason. I appreciated the military posts, but I was interested in learning if there was a viable alternative, which I didn't know at the time.

---------- Post added at 21:33 ---------- Previous post was at 21:31 ----------

Yea, that and the FBI stuff, I was looking into transitional internships for a while, I have no criminal record or anything, and I can certainly pass all the background stuff, as for the requirements other than that, I think my degree fits in their requirements.

I'd take literally ANYTHING the DEA offered me, that's my dream job. I'd sweep floors for them if it gave me a chance to serve later

---------- Post added at 21:35 ---------- Previous post was at 21:33 ----------

The only reason I even mentioned my degree is because some one asked what i had accomplished (if anything) and I know having a degree in certain fields can get you different opportunities in the army/police


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm hardly full of myself, this accusation is getting old.

As i have repeatedly stated, I don't know everything, and I don't think my degree is special.

But the class I took was designed for guys headed back to Afghanistan, and taught by an Air Force Commander in conjunction with a Marine Sargent. Not that that matters

---------- Post added at 21:44 ---------- Previous post was at 21:38 ----------

You can talk about my "arrogance" all you want, I'm merely standing up for myself to people who want to belittle me as one interested in the field, I suppose. Read the thread through.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

flintlockglock said:


> I'm hardly full of myself, this accusation is getting old.
> 
> As i have repeatedly stated, I don't know everything, and I don't think my degree is special.
> 
> ...


I have been in the military for many years, to the best of my knowledge Commander is a Navy rank, not an Air Force rank, and what is a Marine *Sargent*?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

> You know, You'd think you ex military guys would WANT more people contributing to your country, instead you act like it's a crime to want to help out, well some of you any way.


Alright, I'll try to be nicer. I promised myself I would for 2011. I'm going to address this point (even though I've done it already and you don't get it). I'm not ex-military. I am exploring enlistment opportunities right now, but that's another story.

I suspect that the reason some folks here, including me, have an issue with you avoiding military service, is that it's decision makers that have never been in harms way who are the biggest detriment to this country. It's people who have never had to make a shoot/don't shoot decision while pointing a gun at someone that are telling guys on the ground what their rules are. That is a problem. The chance of you gaining that type of experience is infinitely greater than ANY class or course you can take.

It's the same reason I don't think any President of the United States should be allowed to run without having military service. They are the commander in chief after all.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

You want training apply here if you can cut it.

Xe Services, LLC. Website > Home


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

263FPD said:


> DEA isn't hiring in "your area"? That is confusing. I happen to know a guy who was just hired. Define what you mean by your area?


No shit. I moved 2,000 miles across the country with my girlfriend to find a police job, and when I told them about it during interviews they think I'm nuts and they simply don't understand it. Granted, nobody here knows what getting on the job in MA is like, and she's from here and has a lot of family here so we have a support system, but if you want a job bad enough (especially a FED job) - you have to be prepared to make some serious sacrifices this day and age.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

flintlockglock said:


> B) I am interested in logistics and infrastructure, I am not interested necessarily in being an on the ground contractor, but a planner and surveyor, a supporting role basically. I'm interested in the niche of rebuilding infrastructure in areas live Sudan/Ivory Coast after "man made disasters" or whatever they call genocide/guerrilla operations /civil war these days.


So in other words, you want to get a job with the DEA as a Seabee?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The last 2 clusterfuck threads have been better therapy for me than any meds, tears.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

flintlockglock said:


> But the class I took was designed for guys headed back to Afghanistan, and taught by an Air Force Commander in conjunction with a Marine Sargent.


I took a graduate course in terrorism at UMass-Lowell taught by a retired Air Force counterintelligence officer, and I've actually been to the Middle East. What's you point?



flintlockglock said:


> Not that that matters


You're finally right about something, congratulations.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Nobody gives a shit WHAT you can do, they are interested in WHO you are. Just because you trained in shooting at BW doesn't mean you won't give up after your first day of PT in Glynco, or Quantico, or wherever. If you want to go the academic route, your CJ degree is as useful as Liberal Arts. Get a degree in Law or Accounting and you can apply to the FBI. As far as learning to shoot, you're waaaaay ahead of yourself.

Take Delta, hands down some of the best face-shooters on the face of the planet. Jedi's with guns. Do you think they recruit the top IDPA shooters to fill their ranks? Do you think they even care how good a shot you are? Think they'res a shooting qualification to apply? 


Wrong. Their selection consists of walking around in the mountains. Basic land nav over rigorous terrain. Take a gander at the attrition rate. Like BUD/s its not a test of strength, smarts, or skills. Its about sheer endurance. About never giving up even when the end is far over the horizon, about finding the will and strength to keep going no matter what your body tells you. Think you're going to find that kind of internal fortitude and will through a couple of hard classes? Nothing you can do in 10 years of college will compare to even the kind of pressure and stress you will get in the first 9 weeks of a military career. And guess what, I still know nothing of actual military experience because all my info is second-hand. Guess that makes me an "academic" too. I may not have been smart enough to join up, but I definitely recognize good advice when I see it. Maybe someday you will grow up enough to do the same.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

frank said:


> So in other words, you want to get a job with the DEA as a Seabee?


Well, they do have Intel *Anal-*ist positions

---------- Post added at 22:33 ---------- Previous post was at 22:21 ----------

You can be a 21 year old with two degrees, but just because you can structure a paragraph in a post, it doesn't mean you have any idea of what this world is all about. If I understand you correctly, you want all this training but you want to work behind the lines, not on the "Ground" as you put it. That would be the real reason why you will not join the military. You do not want the dirty-work, or you are simply afraid for your life. You do want it handed to you, but you do not want to earn it.

You got your undergrad in two years, big deal, you're simply awesome. My wife got her Master's in 10 months, so what makes you so impressive?

You wanted to start a thread and you wanted everyone here to just bend over and tell you how great you are. Guess again. This lot here, is not easily impressed by blow-hard children such as yourself.

By the way back on the DEA subject again, not a lot of Federal agencies even want to look at a 21 year old. FBI for example, will rarely even consider you until you are about 26 or older. Maturity is key, and while you try to sound oh so painfully mature, we all can see right through your posts. You are a cry-baby, but you try very hard to keep that hidden.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

flintlockglock said:


> It's neither cavalier not cocky to say I worked hard to give myself a chance to go into a field while still holding a degree. While you may laugh at the concept of a college education, I took classes on things like Counter Terrorism studies, Middle Eastern and African Conflict studies, violent movement cycles.
> 
> It's wonderful you look down on education and understanding how the mind of the enemy works, but I don't think you go the point any way. The point was, I studied these things and graduated quickly so I could get into the field and be useful.
> 
> *I've learned my life lessons already*, which is why, for example, I got my degree, and don't laugh at the notion of receiving an educational background before entering a field.


This was entertaining. The bolden statement shows that you are a joke. You can't have learned your life's lessons already, because you learn them every day.

Your attitude shows your need for life's lessons. Everyone here looks at an education for what it is, theoretical knowledge for the most part. The real lessons learned are when you apply that knowledge in a situation, and you apply it properly.

I have been in law enforcement most of your life, hold more training, and I hold more advanced graduate degrees than you; but I still know that I could learn something from each and every person on here. When you learn that life lesson you will be far more educated.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

flintlockglock said:


> A guy who graduated college in two years, has two degrees and graduate experience so that he could get into the field he wanted to young


My hiring date had to be delayed a week because I was too young to be hired. Let me ask, do you think it's possible to be a Combat Vet and cop pushing 9 years on-the-job with a Master of Arts and JD by the time you're 30?

Provided I don't screw up royally, that's the track I'm on. I'm not saying this to toot my own horn. I'm telling you, because, as a kid who barely graduated from high school, if I can do it, a kid who graduated from BU in two years should easily be able to.

Without the Army, there's no way I'd have nearly any of that done--because of both the direct oppurtunities it opened up and because of the discipline it gave me. It shows more than direct expierience--it shows you have the guts to follow through when your mind and body are stretched to their limit...and then streched some more.

The military is THE way to go, period. You may have missed the boat to call ALL the shots with the recruiters, but I bet you could walk out of MEPS this week with a contract for Military Intel and guaranteed Airborne School as an E-4/SPC grade upon AIT graduation. Oh, and they'll give you a shitload of cash so you can have a piece of paper to go along with that "graduate expierience".

The path to the specific goals you wish to attain have been laid out for you. There is no alternative for the goals you seek. There's just bullshit, and the BS won't do you any good in a field where everyone is trained on what it smells like and how to wade through it.


Hush said:


> ... and have been to PSD school...


 Proud graduate, PST Class 012-05. The best school in the Army...you get to shoot tons of shit with Sigs and MP5's, and drive like a f*cking maniac for three weeks--while going home at 4:30 in the afternoon and living in a hotel.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

flintlockglock said:


> But the class I took was designed for guys headed back to Afghanistan, and taught by an *Air Force Commander *in conjunction with a *Marine Sargent. *Not that that matters
> 
> ---------- Post added at 21:44 ---------- Previous post was at 21:38 ----------


A huge part of being a police officer is paying attention to detail. You're not starting out very well.


----------

